# How do I do this?



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok so i technically dont have my puppy yet (not till June







) but its all i can think about !! I am planning on training her to potty outside but heres my question...if she isnt wearing her harness all the time in the house am I supposed to put it on really quick when I have to take her out like if she is gonna have an accident...how do you guys do this with your babies not wearing their harnesses/collars all the time in the house??? THanks!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

maybe u could consider using a weewee pad for when she's a young puppy

congrats on the new addition


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

When Tiki was very young he was much easier to catch so I did not put the harness on him for those quick trips out during training. He does not wear a collar or harness in the house. Once he was faster then me he was older and I did put the harness on him. Since then he has learned not to run off so we don't use the harness unless he is going for a walk or I know there is another dog outside (or something else tempting). If you have your yard and are worried about him getting out you could build a temporary fenced area that you could put him into. We did this in our back yard for a while when we had some work being done and I didn't want him to chase the workers.

Judi


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You might keep a slip-style show lead with a kind collar (dog-bows.com has these) or purchase a one-piece greyhound-style slip lead (I have a link for a gal who makes these to order) for quick trips or keeping an extra lead handy at all times. For regularly planned trips, I would put the harness on and go out. For an emergency run, you could slip the wide collared lead on. I don't like to leave collars or harnesses on in the house as they tend to do a number on their coats. If you keep her in a shorter puppy trim, you could leave the harness on when you're home.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you for your input! I am purchasing a kind lead as we speak! I am so happy I have such a great site to come to for advice! Thanks again.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ugh the thought of leaving a harness on lucy all day long makes me shudder. i can only imagine the state of her coat.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Just one outing with the harness will wreak havoc on Beastie's fur (although it's longer than usual right now). 

Welcome, NewMom328!! Glad you found us!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

As babies they USUALLY follow you everywhere you go. I say usually because Noriko ran away from us. That little rascal. But Cloud followed us when he was younger. It's a great way to practice the "COME HERE" command and praise them when they come to you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The only "problem" with her going outside before all her shots is that she could be exposed to something from another animal, etc. I would think it'd be easier on all of you for her to "go" in the house on pads until she is a little older. 

One reason to wait is that with having all her shots, there won't be the risk of disease. AND it'll be a lot easier in the middle of the night, etc. When they are young, their bladders are so small and don't hold much. It is unlikely she can hold it all through the night. Mine did pretty good and only needed to go once in the middle of the night but still, it is important to get them to their "spot" fast. I believe the rule of thumb is they can hold it in hours, the number of months old they are... so if she is 3 months old, she can hold it for 3 hours..... I think that is a bit conservative as mine did hold it longer.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love those step in harnesses. They are really easy to get on quickly.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

This is the harness that chester and chelsey have. It is really easy to use. 
One leg goes in each side and buckel up. That's it, and it looks good too.
Chelsey's is red and chesters is black


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What we found to work very well for us was to keep Scooby in a doggy pen for the first few months. This gave us the security of knowing he wasn't under foot while we were moving about the house. I would just take him out on a regular basis for a couple of weeks. He had enough room in there for his crate which he slept in with the door open, his food bowl and water bowl and some toys of course and a pee pad. We put the pen on a tarp in the lounge room where he could see us at all times. He was so good though and wouldn't mess in there at all, but would cry when he wanted to go potty. I would then take him outside and he would go do his business without a problem. 
When we were both in the lounge we would have him on our laps and out for a little play throughout the day and gradually increase the time till he was telling us when he wanted to go potty. It didn't take very long for him to learn that way and he is so good and never messes in the house.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

My question about harnesses would be how do you find one small enough for a puppy that weighs less than two pounds. I have seen some cat harnesses but they look like they could cut into the skin, because I think that they are less than a quarter of an inch wide.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bijousmom_@Jun 7 2005, 08:11 PM
> *My question about harnesses would be how do you find one small enough for a puppy that weighs less than two pounds.  I have seen some cat harnesses but they look like they could cut into the skin, because I think that they are less than a quarter of an inch wide.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70292*


[/QUOTE]
Peanut's first harness was a ferret harness. You can find them at the pet store in the small animal section. The one I got was 3/8th of an inch wide. I know that there are some people who make the harness vests which are adjusted with velcro.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

I hope I'm not off the topic, but getting back to starting them out on wee wee pads and then changing to pottying outside. I started Belle inside on the wee wee pad because of the time of year I got her and the weather. I have since tried to switch and have her go outside now that the weather is nicer most days. She will stay outside in her pen 4' by 7' which is covered on the top from hawks, etc. but otherwise she can look out around the yard but can't leave her pen and have left her for as long as 3 hours in the morning when we first get up and she will hold it and not go until she is back inside the house. She has gone as long as 5 hours during the day without going potty outside. But when she comes back in she will go. What am I missing??? She just turned 10 months the 5th and after getting back on the forum and posting I don't want to give up and just stay with wee wee pads. Any help would be appreciated. I know she is smart and can learn so it has to be me.

Jackie & Belle


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Jun 8 2005, 09:39 PM
> *I hope I'm not off the topic, but getting back to starting them out on wee wee pads and then changing to pottying outside.  I started Belle inside on the wee wee pad because of the time of year I got her and the weather.  I have since tried to switch and have her go outside now that the weather is nicer most days.  She will stay outside in her pen 4' by 7' which is covered on the top from hawks, etc. but otherwise she can look out around the yard but can't leave her pen and have left her for as long as 3 hours in the morning when we first get up and she will hold it and not go until she is back inside the house.  She has gone as long as 5 hours during the day without going potty outside.  But when she comes back in she will go.  What am I missing???  She just turned 10 months the 5th and after getting back on the forum and posting I don't want to give up and just stay with wee wee pads.  Any help would be appreciated.  I know she is smart and can learn so it has to be me.
> 
> Jackie & Belle
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=70738*


[/QUOTE]

What you can try is to put a pad outside on the grass where you want her to go (because she knows that pads are where she's supposed to go). As time goes by fold the pad in half and eventually a quarter until you can take the pad away and she will go consistantly on the grass.


----------

